# Bambo sharks



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

how big of a tank do they need ? because my lfs has a tank with eggs and one of them just hatched I was there when it happened pretty cool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The usual recommended minimum is 100 gallons. They are not too active, although it is cool to say you have a shark for a pet (a REAL shark! ).


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

any pics of a bamboo shark?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here ya go


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no, that thing isnt attractive at all.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they are very nice fish, I would love to have an indoor pond with them in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> no, that thing isnt attractive at all.










What a hater. Id love to have a couple of those in a huge tank. Cant resist the eyes too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What is with the background on that last pic?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I have no idea just did a search on google and posted the pics. Someone did some poor photoshop I think


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> I have no idea just did a search on google and posted the pics. Someone did some poor photoshop I think










well do better next time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bamboo catsharks are very nice.but i wouldn't recommand getting eggs(mermaid purses as they refer to them)not all make it through that period and getting to feed after hatching can be difficult.your rather off buy one that been around and is feeding.also to have sharks you must have a great filtration system with a high flow rate(wet/dry)... and at least 100 gallon tank to start off with or 180 for life ..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> well do better next time


Sorry


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I like the first 2 pics of the bamboo shark. They look pretty cool. Are they freshwater?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

vanz said:


> I like the first 2 pics of the bamboo shark. They look pretty cool. Are they freshwater?


 nope saltwater


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah the first 2 pics are awesome, lovely fish


----------

